# Speaker Replacement



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

I thought I read a post on here about replacing the speakers. The OEM ones look and sound like they get them from a dollar store somewhere. One is already blown and it's not worth going back for warrany. I bought a couple of 6 1/2" speakers and I noticed these ones are actually 6 1/4. I was hoping to use the original white covers so they don't stand out in the ceiling. Anyone have any luck finding any 6 1/4" replacements?

Jay


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

I bought two pair of 6.5" Pioneer coaxial speakers and then went to walmart and bought a can of Krylon "fuzion" paint for plastic. I painted the covers that came with the Pioneers and then installed them. They look better than stock and sound 1000 times better. Just ask HootBob and wife.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes Todd they sound awesome and will be making a trip to pick up 3 pairs also
Thanks for showing them to me and giving me the info on them.
I will have that done before NF









Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Dang it, I gotta stop reading these posts! Off to Best Buy now...


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Dang it, I gotta stop reading these posts! Off to Best Buy now...
> [snapback]125122[/snapback]​


Ditto...wallet hurts!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I found some 6.25" at Fry's but it doesn't look like the company exists anymore. The name was fusion. You should be able to find 6.25" speakers in stores with larger auto audio sections. Make sure you check the speaker depth.


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

I wish they were 5 1/4 but they are 6 1/4. Go figure. 
Looks like I'm doing the paint the grill trick.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I have seen 6 1/4" at Crutchfield. That size is OEM on a few cars.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I was at the storage yard where the TT is and was looking at the speaker covers. How do they come off? I didn't want to break anything so I left them alone for the time being.

Thanks
Lance


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

usmc03,

Good question.....an issue I would also like to be made aware of.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

They just pull off.

I replaced mine with Pioneer 6-1/4 which have silver grills.
Too cheap to buy any spray paint.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Another brand to look at is Sony Explode. We installed these in the DW's YJ. Had to do a minimul amount of trimming with a box knife. Sound good, doubt they would be as good as Pioneer but a bikini top doesn't keep rain off the speakers and the price deference made me go Sony. The covers are black though.

Dave


----------



## jackginaroberts (Jun 1, 2006)

Will the speakers really make that much of a difference. I agree the speakers that come with the TT sound lousy. It doesn't have anything to do with the receiver?

Also, how do you get those speakers out?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jackginaroberts said:


> Will the speakers really make that much of a difference. I agree the speakers that come with the TT sound lousy. It doesn't have anything to do with the receiver?
> 
> Also, how do you get those speakers out?
> [snapback]126996[/snapback]​


The Jensen car stereos that have been used since 05 are not too bad for sound but the speakers are really cheap.

The covers just pop of then you have a few screws to take out. The speaker then just drops out. The wire ends may need to be modified to suit the new speakers but it only takes a minute. The new speakers go up with a few screws ( I would not use the same holes as the old speakers) and pop the covers on and you are done.

Not more then a beer and half mod unless it is really hot outside or you decide to spray pant the new speaker grills.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

jackginaroberts said:


> Will the speakers really make that much of a difference. I agree the speakers that come with the TT sound lousy. It doesn't have anything to do with the receiver?
> 
> Also, how do you get those speakers out?
> [snapback]126996[/snapback]​


Yes better speaker will make a world of difference

Don


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

My TT has a pair of those little "cube" speakers...I wonder what I could replace those with (short of cutting a nice big hole in my ceiling)?


----------

